# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Shorten URL link

## Tony Valko

Hi Folks!

Is there any way to shorten this url *without* going to a site like TinyURL.com:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ull-value.html

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

I was hoping that I could remove all the text after the index number like this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ns/996460.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...nctions/996460

But neither of those work!  :Mad:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Tony with a tiny bit of knowledge on how vbulletin forums work someone could have done this for you:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=996460

My pleasure  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

Outstanding!

I'm glad you saw this thread and replied.  :Cool:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

No problem  :Smilie:  after showthread.php? if t=xxxxxxx doesn't get you where you were expecting to go then change the t for a p.

"t" stands for Thread and "p" stands for Post

----------


## Tony Valko

Got it.

I saved this info in my Notes folder.

Thanks once again!  :Cool:

----------


## suha52

tinyurl helps you...

----------

